# Apache 634



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi I have 2 questions 
First one, is the fresh water tank accessible from inside the van which is 2011 model

What MPG do other owners get out of 2.3 x250. I was out in mine last weekend and according to the onboard computer I was only getting 21 mpg.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As far as the fresh water tank is concerned I am pretty sure that, like my Cheyenne 696, its an underslung tank and there is no access to it from inside the vehicle.

As far as MPG is concerned I have a pal with a 2013 Navajo with the same engine and he is whingeing about his fuel consumption figure that is pretty much the same as yours :wink: 

The joys of Euro 5 engines which are NOT as economic as Euro 4's !! 

I regularly get 25 - 28 mpg out of my (Euro 4) 3 litre MH that weighs in at 4 tonnes Even when I am towing Smart car and trailer I get 22-23 !(I do have a VERY light right foot though :wink: )


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As Mr Plodd has said my 2009 model water tank is underslung with no access from inside.

Fuel consumption - averaging just under 27mpg but can vary between 24 and 29mpg depending on the heaviness of the right foot. Mine is also a EuroIV engine, highline overcab style running at 3850kg.

Fuel Consumption has been monitored over the last 18 months by recording from fill to fill.

JohnW


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for replies I suppose I will have to drive in a pair of slippers.

Dave

PS are you still biking Wizzo?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

claypigeon said:


> Hi I have 2 questions
> First one, is the fresh water tank accessible from inside the van which is 2011 model
> 
> What MPG do other owners get out of 2.3 x250. I was out in mine last weekend and according to the onboard computer I was only getting 21 mpg.
> ...


There is no access to the fresh tank from inside the van. MPG - it all depends on how fast you drive and the type of journeys you do. Mine is a highline Euro 5 and I get anything from 25 - 30 measured on tank fill-ups. I don't believe the computer!

Most economical is travelling about 55 - 60mpg on motorways or 40 -50 on clear country roads. If I up the speed to 70 on a motorway, the mpg suffers.

A light foot is the best plan if you want the best mpg

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> PS are you still biking Wizzo?


Claypigeon? Deauville Forumite?

Sold the Deauville along with the house and all the other possessions 4 years ago. Bought a Honda PCX scooter for getting around on whilst away but don't tow that now.

I miss the Deauville and the biking sometimes and have to make do with a ride on the scooter when back home or cadge a ride on son's Suzuki GSXR600 or SteveA's 1200 BMW.

Are you still biking?

JohnW


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Yes I am I got rid of the Deauville and got a CBF 1000 then I got rid of that and now I have a Triumph Tiger 1050 and loving it.

Dave


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Getting between 25 and 30mpg from our Highline 2013 Scout. Consumption suffers above 65mpg.Use the cruise control on the flat but knock it off on inclines, change down and go a little slower which makes a big difference. Better quality i.e non supermarket fuel seems to make a small difference


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had two Apache 700's in the last three years, identical engines and chassis etc. Both were 2008 models and driven by me. The first, according to the trip computer, was returning 22mpg the second 27mpg, So ignore the computer and work it out yourself is the best answer.
:roll:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Last time out I kept to 60 ---65 and got 27 mpg.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Drop your speed to about 55 and you will see a big difference. It's all down to aerodynamic drag which increase by the SQUARE of the speed.

A while ago Bugati wre a bit miffed to find that their Veyron (drool slaver dribble") was no longer the fastest car you could buy. In order to increase the top speed by a tad less than 20mph they had to find another 200BHP yes TWO HUNDRED and that was due solely to the aerodynamic drag. 

Just about every vehicle is now designed to give its optimum mpg figure at 56 mph because that's the (simulated) speed that all economy tests are now done at. A MH is about as aerodynamic as a breeze block. Some years ago I owned a Hymer B544on a Fiat base (P reg) one day on a long gentle(ish) downhill section of French motorway I knocked it into neutral at about 60mph, it was like throwing a parachute out of the back!! Which proved to me just how much air resistance by brick on wheels had to overcome just to trundle along!!


----------

